# Motor Mount



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anybody out in computer land used a motor mount similiar to the one clavey or cascade outfitters sells? How big of a motor will one of these things hold?


















http://shop.clavey.com/raft-motor-mount-p617.aspx


Cascade Outfitters Whitewater Rafting Equipment: Cambridge Motor Mount

Thanks,

Troy


----------



## shawnywhitewater (May 24, 2010)

Ive used both.. then built my own. I ran a 5 horse Honda on a 14' Maravia. They both left me feeling like it disaster was imminent. My buddy runs the Clavey and has never had a problem.


----------



## lll100 (May 11, 2011)

I have the cambridge motor mount and it works great for me. I run it on a 16' Maravia with 22" tubes all around. The big tubes and the stiffer material it holds the mount well. Put a D-ring on the interior of the stern for an extra tie down. Usually run a strap from mount to main frame behind the rowing position when motoring. Otherwise I hang the motor on the mount and go. I use a 6hp Merc/Tomatsu 4 stoke. There are other mounts that are sturdier but I like the simplicity of this mount and it works for me. I don't think it would be good mount on dimished tubes unless running a lighter motor and not pulling/pushing a crowd.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi, 

I built this one for about $20 out of galvanized electrical tube and plywood, plus two NRS fittings that solidly linked it to the raft frame. That way there is no flex with the tubes, and no problem with torque from the prop wanting to twist it down. 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Good idea Rich. I may be copying that one! Thanks 

So what happens if the boat flips before the motor is used? I've heard that oil can get in the cylinders and you have to pull plugs and hope the thing starts. Has anybody flipped with a motor stored or mounted? What is the issues that arise when that happens? Are there motors that work better in this circumstance?

It would be a big bummer to haul a motor and not be able to use it.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

you better bring two.


----------

